# Leno's Chrysler Turbine



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

He's going to crank it up in a couple days.

Meantime here's a Chrysler film from back then.


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Steve244 said:


> He's going to crank it up in a couple days.
> 
> Meantime here's a Chrysler film from back then.


How cool would it be to see this thing fire up.Chrysler actually experimented with turbines up until the mid 70s.

BRIAN


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

very nice thanks for the link I never saw that vid before,I did see of of those running/driving arround at the Mopar Nats several years ago


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

The Turbine rocks!


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

very nice always loved Jo-Han kits


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

There's a movie called The Lively Set, I think, that uses a Turbine as a road race car that a father and son made. Saw it when I was a kid.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

philo426 said:


> The Turbine rocks! ]


And Rolls!!!!! Leno has his running in a vid he put up this morning. Good stuff starts at about 15:30. LINK

In honor of this event the first person who PMs me will receive a complete (might be missing one tire) unbuilt JoHan kit (reissue from 80s/90s, I think. White plastic instead of brown. Too much flash. It's the good one with working doors, trunk, hood, steering, suspension. Like philo's). The only catch is you have to promise to build it.

Nice Build philo!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

that is cool!


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

That's a clean build there philo as well as a cool car for real, Was this a resent build of yours or one you took off the shelf, Not that it matters really, Just that You do very clean work I feel, and I would Like to see you do that in stages some time here, If you can, YOUR NEXT BUILD WOULD BE NICE, lets see it in stages so we can see how you come out with such nice work there, IF YOU WOULD PLEASE..we all have a lot of kits here and there, and if your like me EVERWARE ELSES as well....lol..AND I LIKE TO SEE THEM ALL my self anytime someone wont's to show one,..I also like to see them being made here So we can all learn from one another as well how we all build, 
BUT GREAT WORK NONE THE LESS, I like you work man, Really, Its very clean and has a nice scene of realism overall to it every time I see it...."KEEP UP THE FINE WORK"
Ian


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I built that turbine about 7 years ago!I don't have in-progress pics but I do have more pics if you guys are interested!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

let's see underneath! JoHan really did an amazing job engineering the kit. Well Chrysler did pretty good on theirs too.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

that was fast!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes but my version was molded in white plastic so the parts had to be primered and painted Turbine bronze!


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Look just as good UNDER THE CAR as it does on the Top as well, All of it really, GRETA PICTURES as well, What was the body color on this, ? nice work all the way around philo,..Check out that exhaust system, Not the norm thats for sure....Good detail with out a doubt..THINKS FOR THE PEEK


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Its called turbine Bronze Metallic!THanks the exhausts are cool!


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

very nice build,how much of a challange was it with all the opening/moving parts?


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

It was kind if a bear but if you are careful and test-fit the parts it can be done.Be sure to allow for primer and paint thickness on the opening panels!If the paint is too thick it could interfere with some of the opening parts.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

And we have a taker for the vintage Johan Turbine kit!

Think one half of one rim is missing. It does have all 4 tires. Should be able to fabricate something out of styrene though.










More pics here


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Steve244 said:


> In honor of this event the first person who PMs me will receive a complete (might be missing one tire) unbuilt JoHan kit (reissue from 80s/90s, I think. White plastic instead of brown. Too much flash. It's the good one with working doors, trunk, hood, steering, suspension. Like philo's). The only catch is you have to promise to build it.
> 
> Nice Build philo!


That is super nice of you, Steve. Ya gotta love the members of this forum - seriously.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

If you need any build tips,let me know!


----------

